# Local Mud Run pics



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Oops...




Spray



Video






 

More:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Another Vid:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

And:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627974587298/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

first 2 arent working, broke links  cool vids though


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You guys go through some pretty deep stuff without snorkles. 

Loved the pictures from MDATV. Looks like you all had a great time. How the heck did the axle come completely off?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Photo gallery:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627974587298/


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> first 2 arent working, broke links  cool vids though


Fixed. They copyrighted them....lol


----------



## DANNYRAY (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome.

Y'all know how to do it. 

You ever heard of WhiteKnight? They are up there too. 

I need to make a trip to Canada someday!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

DANNYRAY said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Y'all know how to do it.
> 
> ...


Nope, where are they located?


----------



## DANNYRAY (Nov 9, 2011)

KMKjr said:


> Nope, where are they located?


Straight from THEM: 

Where are we from?

Calgary, Alberta-Canada, . where the bogs and skegs are awesome!

I dont know quite what a "skeg" is, but these guys (and gals) know how to rock it off road. been a fan of theirs for a long time.

It started out with Theresa, a female body builder, and her K-5 Blazer... its as grown from there. 

First: 










Second(2002):










Final (today):










Check em out here: 

http://whiteknight.ca/

go to the video section. :biggthumpup:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

DANNYRAY said:


> Straight from THEM:
> 
> Where are we from?
> 
> Calgary, Alberta-Canada, . where the bogs and skegs are awesome!


 
Nope. They are 5000 km's away from me......lol


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

Skeg is slang for muskeg


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Nope. They are 5000 km's away from me......lol


 
...not from me


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Big D said:


> ...not from me


Say hi to them from out east!!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Good vids


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Dude thats awesome I wish i was there


----------



## BAYOUBOY (Nov 16, 2011)

DANNYRAY said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Y'all know how to do it.
> 
> ...


i really like WhiteKnight. they are awesome... nuff said


----------

